# Verfolgung eines Bestellers über eine IP möglich?



## ralle1967 (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
über unsere HP wurde eine Bestellung ausgelöst, die offensichtlich
an eine falsche Adresse abgeschickt worden ist. Nun ist die Ware weg und wir haben kein Cent gesehen.
Unsere EDV-Betreuer hat die IP-Adresse des Users mit der entsprechenden Uhrzeit.
Genaueres weiss ich nicht, da ich nicht so der EDV-Profi bin.
Haben wir eine Chance den Besteller ermitteln zu lassen (Warenwert ca. 30 Euro),
oder muss ich meine Ware "ausbuchen".
Bei Internetcafes ist es sicher hoffnungslos, das ist mir klar. Aber wie ist das bei 
z.B. "t-online"-Kunden oder bei Firmennetzwerken, die über DSL ins Internet gehen?

Vielen Dank im voraus.

Ralf


----------



## BSA (17. Januar 2005)

> offensichtlich an eine falsche Adresse abgeschickt worden ist

Der Fehler lag dann wohl an euch, oder?
Da werdet ihr keine Chance haben denke ich.


----------



## ralle1967 (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo BSA,
leider liegt der Fehler nicht bei uns. 
Ich denke da hat ein "Spassvogel" jemandem
einfach Ware zusenden lassen ohne dass dieser das wollte.
Mich interessiert eigentlich eher die grundsätzliche
Rückverfolgungsmöglichkeit.
30 Euro kann man ja verkraften, wenn dies häufiger
passiert evtl. bei größeren Sendungen kann es schon
ärgerlicher werden.

Ralf


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. Januar 2005)

Holt euch doch die Ware wieder... ihr werdet doch wohl wissen, wohin  ihr sie geschickt habt.

Ansonsten... schützt euch in Zukunft vor Missbrauch, indem ihr bspw. vor Lieferung eine Bestätigungsmail sendet mit einem Link, welchen der Kunde benutzen muss... dann habt ihr seine Mailadresse, welche schon eher zu dem Scherzbold führen kann.

Das Sicherste... an Neukunden nur per Nachnahme liefern.


----------



## Tobias K. (17. Januar 2005)

moin


Also, es ist möglich per IP den Besitzer des Internetanschlusses zu ermitteln, von dem aus die Bestellung in Auftrag gegeben wurde.

Dies wird euch aber nicht möglich sein sondern nur der Polizei die dann entsprechendes bei dem zuständigen Internetprovider veranlasst.

Also bleibt euch nicht viel mehr als eine Anzeige zu machen, wo ich aber nciht viel hoffnung hab, besonders da es sich "nur" um 30€ handelt.

Mal davon abgesehen muss man doch unterschreiben wenn man ein Paket erhällt, so wisst ihr auch wer es angenommen hat und könnt es zurückholen, notfalls per Klage. Nur muss man überlegen ob es 30€ wert sind soviel Aufwand zu betreiben der dann vielleicht doch nichts bringt.

Für die Zukunft, bei der ersten Bestellung eines Kunden alles per Nachname machen und dann erst auf Rechnung.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## ralle1967 (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo umbrasaxum
vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe könnte die Polizei bei einem einzelnen Internetanschluß z.B. t-online o.ä. den "Verursacher" ermitteln. 
Funktioniert das auch bei einem "Sammelzugang" wie ihn große Firmen 
benutzen (es macht dabei natürlich nur Sinn den entsprechenden Eingabe-PC zu lokalisieren)?

Ralf

PS
Wir wissen natürlich wer die Ware angenommen hat, jedoch weigert sich dieser die Ware zurückzugeben, frei nach dem Motto: du schickst mir einfach was, schönen Dank!
Wir werden mal sehen welchen Weg wir weiter verfolgen....


----------



## Tobias K. (17. Januar 2005)

moin


Also die Polizei selber kann keinen Namen ermittel, sie kann aber einen antrag stellen das der Provider den Namen ermittelt. Oder die Polizei macht ne Anzeige und der Stattsanwlt veranlasst das.

Bei einem Sammelzugang ist das nicht ganz so einfach, aber jeden vernümpftige Firma logt die Zugriffe auf Internetseiten und von welchem PC sie erfolgt sind.

Bei der Ware weiss ich nciht wie das rechtlich läuft, aber ich denke nciht das er das Recht hat die Ware zu behalten.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## DrSoong (17. Januar 2005)

Ich kann hier natürlich nur für Österreichisches Recht sprechen, denke mal, dass es in Deutschland aber nicht viel anders ist:

*Unterschlagung* (in Ö: § 134 StGB)
_Wer ein fremdes Gut, welches er gefunden hat oder das durch Irrtum oder sonst ohne sein Zutun in seinen Gewahrsam geraten ist, sich oder einen Dritten mit dem Vorsatz zueignet, sich oder einen Dritten zu bereichern ist mit Freiheitsstrafe ..._

Um das hier zu erläutern, die fremde Sache (die Ware, die geliefert wurde) ist ihm zugefallen, weil sich jemand einen Spaß erlaubt hat (nehmen wir mal an, dass er nicht selbst der Spaßvogel war), ist ihm also durch sonstiges zugefallen, da er sie nicht wieder herausgibt, besteht auch ein Bereicherungsvorsatz (für sich oder für jemanden, an dem er die Sache weitergegeben hat).

Wenn die Person also die Sache nicht herausgeben will, so ist es am besten, wenn du zur nächsten Polizeiwache gehst (oder der zuständige in deiner Firma) und den ganzen Sachverhalt anzeigst. Ist übrigens auch zu empfehlen, um den Scherzkeks auszumitteln, auf gerichtlichen Beschluß muß der Provider bei gerichtlich strafbaren Handlungen auf Basis der IP und der Zeit den eingelogten User bekanntgeben.

Wie gesagt, das alles gilt für österreichisches Recht, für die Pendants im deutschen Recht ist es am besten, einen Polizisten oder deinen Rechtsanwalt zu fragen.


Der Doc! (und wie die Sig schon sagt, ein rechtskundiger Beamter)


----------

